# Se puede conectar un mando de PSX a un ordenador por el puerto USB?



## Karuso (Mar 12, 2009)

Buenas

Me gustaria hacer que mi antiguo mando de play station funcionara en mi portatil, donde tengo juegos que necesitan un mando.

El problema es que los tutoriales que encuentro, ponen para conectarlos por el puerto paralelo, !pero mi portatil no tiene puerto paralelo!

Entonces solo puede ser por USB.¿como podria hacer para ponerle conector al mando USB y asi conectarlo al portatil?

y ya despues, con suerte, quizas funcione en el windows vista¿no?


----------



## LIAMNEESON (Mar 12, 2009)

Los adaptadores de control de PS a USB ya existen no hay necesidad de hacerlo. Actualmente estoy haciendo un gamepad por USB con un PIC18F4550 para XP, mi idea es ponerle una palanca y botones tipo arcade para ocuparlo con juegos de peleas tipo KOF, SFX plus, KI, etc.   

Para el control de PS tambien se puede hacer el adaptador a USB con un PIC implementando un gamepad HID.

Me supongo que si se hace el gamepad HID, Windows Vista tambien será capaz de reconocerlo.


----------



## FavioS35 (Sep 9, 2010)

bueno.. la voz sería desarmar un gamepad, y empatar los conectores de cada boton de la palanca (las flechas) y los botones, luego hacerle la cajita y listo =), al menos, vi que hacian eso, lo encontre "googleando" por ahi


----------



## DavidFelipe (Oct 3, 2010)

Es muy facil, la manera mas facil es adquiriendo el adaptador que ademas te permite conectar 2 controles con un solo puerto usb, es barato, y practico, porque de otra forma, si quieres hacerlo tu mismo, te sale mas caro y requiere conocimiento en pics y programacion de los mismos, por puerto serial si hay tutoriales, pero no convienen y ademas no sirven para tu caso.


----------



## toni1010 (Oct 19, 2010)

señores no hacer una pelota de esto, estos adaptadores se compran muy baratos y tengo 2 y me costaron 2.50 cada uno con lo cual no merece la pena fabricarlos y se trata de un conector usb cable y un conector ara el mando psx.


----------



## djdaddy (Dic 20, 2010)

Es correcto lo que dice toni, los adapatadores los venden, aunque en mi caso, sale mas economico comprar 2 joysticks para pc.


----------

